# 270mm Yani and Integral slicer



## HHH Knives (May 16, 2019)

Hey guys and gals. Its been a while but I wanted to share a few resent pieces. Things are going well here at HHH Knives and damascus. we are slamming and jamming.. Thanks in advance for checkin out this post..

So first up today is a single bev Yani. in River of fire pattern damascus. This one is a R hand grind. with a Ura. Blade is approx 270mm tip to heel. HRC 61. in High carbon damascus
The handle on this one is a combination of Amboyna burl and ebony.. Wa constuction.

Next is a Integral slicer in Firestorm pattern damascus with Honduran rosewood burl handle and Cocobolo burl saya with musk ox horn retention pin. This one went to our friend Chef Large!

Blessings
Randy


----------



## milkbaby (May 16, 2019)

AWESOME! Glad to see you posting more pics!!! Great work as usual!


----------



## AT5760 (May 16, 2019)

Wow.


----------



## crockerculinary (May 16, 2019)

that yanagiba is making me feel things. beautiful.


----------



## HHH Knives (May 19, 2019)

Thanks Guys and gals! This one is a NEW damascus pattern we call Valkyrie pattern.. 


*Bread Knife, Musk ox and damascus goodness! Its EPIC!! *


The knife is approx 240mm tip to heel. and has Musk ox western handle.

Thanks for looking.
Blessings
Randy


----------



## Tim Rowland (May 28, 2019)

Love your work, and that Musk ox is out of this world!


----------



## HHH Knives (May 31, 2019)

Blue#2 san mai with Mammoth tooth and hack berry 240mm


----------



## milkbaby (May 31, 2019)

Dig the Blue #2 slicer but how did I miss the Valkyrie pattern bread knife? Somebody needs to commission a set in that pattern!!!


----------



## HHH Knives (Jun 1, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> Dig the Blue #2 slicer but how did I miss the Valkyrie pattern bread knife? Somebody needs to commission a set in that pattern!!!



Was part of a Mix n Match set I made for a client. That included a mammoth tooth handle bull nose butcher knife. a set of mosaic damascus steak knives. A Nakiri and 2 sizes of chef knife. A Suji and Petty and to round out the set a paring knife.. All of these except the steak knife set are unique and built with different handle and blade patterns. Pretty unique bunch of HHH Cutters!! 

But I would LOVE to do a set all in the new damascus pattern!! Lets do it!


----------



## playero (Jun 1, 2019)

Man these are work of art.


----------

